# Orbital sander- will this work????



## Capricorn (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all, first post and completely new to the whole detailing scene so advice is needed desperately. I have just purchased the below from B&Q
*
Performance Power Random Orbital Sander 400W POS400*

I picked it up as it was the cheapest and thought it would be good to start with,how ever the part with velcro allowing discs or pads to be attached is smaller when compared to the other sanders. Is this ok? Will I have to have a certain type of backing plate or can i just attach pads to the velcro?

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...w=lister&ts=1250070859687&isSearch=false&fl=1


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If it's variable speed with a range of something in the region of 4-10,000 OPM (not RPM; RPM measurements don't apply to these, which many people get confused with), then it should be okay. Very similar to the orange Silverline and MacAllister ones that have been used by many members on here.


----------



## Tom90 (Dec 25, 2008)

Capricorn, got to your local BnQ and get a Mac Allister sander, I tried that one out, but you cant remove any bits to give more clearance/throw so the body of the sander is very close to the car

They are the same price and the Mac is just much better quality


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Viper said:


> If it's variable speed with a range of something in the region of 4-10,000 OPM (not RPM; RPM measurements don't apply to these, which many people get confused with), then it should be okay. Very similar to the orange Silverline and MacAllister ones that have been used by many members on here.


Yep me included on the numpty confusion bit which I think Viper has corrected me on at least three times Just have to remember the DA/orbitals oscillate:wall:


----------

